
Google Kicks Android Adware Out of the Google Play Store - ChuckMcM
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/google-kicks-chamois-android-adware-off-the-play-store/
======
ChuckMcM
This is another article about the lengths people go to in order to defraud
mobile advertisers. I certainly applaud Google for being proactive here.

